# Possible Supermarine Seafang survivor?



## tragus35 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello to all, I have seen on a couple of TV programmes, grainy black white footage I presume from the 1940's, showing a pilotless plane launched off an aircraft carrier, to drop off the bow into the water. The carrier was moored close to a coastline on the starboard side. The plane looked to have contra-rotating propellers and square section wings, reminiscent of the Seafang. If the Royal Navy did indeed experiment with a Seafang, and it was not recovered, it would be a candidate for salvaging, thank you.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2014)

I guess it depends on where the ship was when the aeroplane was ditched, how deep the water is and importantly what kind of finances are available to carry out such a recovery, and whether the Seafang, a lesser known experimental naval fighter that didn't enter widespread service is worth recovering at all - that is, if it is a Seafang. Only 18 were built and of those, only seven were flown. One, however did carry out deck handling trials aboard HMS Illustrious. Do you have an clip or image from the clip that shows the aeroplane in question, Tragus?


----------



## tragus35 (Apr 25, 2014)

No,the footage was brief,and I could not record it, then, or now.


----------

